# thursday morning/ lunchtime?



## easytease (May 10, 2007)

will anyone be around in the shop/unit. as im planning on coming down for some advice and purchasing 

currently have this list in mind:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=33317

but obviously ill bring the car with me, and hopefully you can advise further :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Easyyyyyyyyyyy

Yes, there will be someone in the unit in those times, me 

Pop on in :wave: 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## easytease (May 10, 2007)

cheers Jonny 

I'll be down a bit later, and if i go shopping first ill bring krispykreme's


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

easytease said:


> cheers Jonny
> 
> I'll be down a bit later, and if i go shopping first ill bring krispykreme's


Bribes, I love it :thumb:


----------

